# Stärkster PC der Welt



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*Stärkster PC der Welt*

Ich möchte, dass ihr mir helft einen Pc für 10-15k zusammenstellt inklusive Monitore Peripherie, co

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? 10.000 - 15.000 Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...) Alles neu, es gibt Noch sehr gute Teile, aber alles neu!

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...) Ja, seehr gute, aber bitte alles neu!

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? Ja 2k, aber neue bitte!

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) Neuste Games, Video/-Fotobearbeitung

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? Ja, stark

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? Das Stärkste alleine!

Bisherige Zusammenstellung: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22060810dfb7f121c9880b655923cd30a2f1331fa6ab2 + Corsair 540 Air cube + Sennheisser PC360 + Mad catz Strike 7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ist das ernst gemeint? Generell braucht man für einen guten Rechner vielleicht 20% der Wunschsumme wenn man etwas über die Stränge schlägt.



> 8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? NUR DAS BESTE


 Dazu bräuchte man keine Beratung


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Und ja, das ist ernstgemeint, KEIN Troll! Ein Freund von mir ist sehr Reich, hat wenig Ahnung, kauft sehr gerne und Spielt extrem gerne! Wollte meine Zusammenstellung nur Überprüfen lassen.


----------



## dominger (28. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint? Generell braucht man für einen guten Rechner vielleicht 20% der Wunschsumme wenn man etwas über die Stränge schlägt.
> 
> Dazu bräuchte man keine Beratung



Ich hoffe es. Wäre spannend.
Naja, vlt. weiß er nicht was DAS BESTE ist


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ich glaub aber das dein Kumpel es nicht für das beste hält wenn er die MRs und den Inputlag der 4 GPUs bemerkt 
Zusammenstellung kommt gleich für ein bisschen weniger Moneten


----------



## Goyoma (28. Mai 2014)

Das Mainboard sieht sehr sehr eigenartig aus 

Das ist ein Serverboard, damit kommst du nicht weit.

Lass ihn weniger Geld ausgeben, egal ob er reich ist oder nicht


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

@FrozenPie Ja, die 295x2 muss schon sein xD. Aber zwei halt der Inputlag, soll der wirklich so groß sein? Habe noch nie einen bei Sli Systemen geshene ( also so stark) oô


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> @FrozenPie Ja, die 295x2 muss schon sein xD. Aber zwei halt der Inputlag, soll der wirklich so groß sein? Habe noch nie einen bei Sli Systemen geshene ( also so stark) oô


 
Bei zwei merkt man ihn kaum wobei er bei vier wiederum sehr störend vor allem bei schnellen Shootern und anderen schnellen Spielen wird 
Kannst ihm ja ein SLI von max 2x Titan Blacks anbieten  Mehr Leistung braucht sowieso kein Mensch für's zocken


----------



## BertB (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

das mainboard ist für zwei cpus,
hast aber nur einen in der liste, den unnötig teuren 4960x obendrein
2x 4930k gibts fast für den selben preis,passen besser zum board

leider kann es kein multi gpu,
steht in der beschreibung auf der mindfactory seite

10-15K, aber aio wakü? wirklich?

alles einfach mal das teuerste genommen? außer bei wakü?

willst du das bauen, oder ein luftschloss?
nix dagegen, träumen darf jeder, auch öffentlich

edit: tatsächliches vorhaben

2x 295 = 4 hawaii gpu,
aber full hd monitor?
ist zwar 144Hz, aber da reicht locker eine 295

kannst ja hier mal schauen
Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » 8Pack Systeme
der freundliche herr 8-pack hat so systeme am start,
sind halt zu teuer, kann man aber als anregung nehmen fürs erste (also zum nachbauen halt)

edit:
da ernster wunsch, überleg ich auch mal noch


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Da viel mir spontan das hier ein, ist zwar schon fix und fertig, aber passt doch oder? 

Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » 8Pack Systeme » 8Pack Supernova Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz Extreme Overclocked PC


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Kann man angesichts dessen hier den anderen Thread dichtmachen?


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Da viel mir spontan das hier ein, ist zwar schon fix und fertig, aber passt doch oder?
> 
> Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » 8Pack Systeme » 8Pack Supernova Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz Extreme Overclocked PC


 
Die Beschreibeung des NTs fand ich ja am besten: 





> Zuverlässiges Qualitätsnetzteil mit hoher Effizienz & viel Power


 

Edit: Zusammenstellung sieht bisher so aus: (Bei Maus und Bildschirm muss dir jemand anderes weiter helfen)

2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K)
2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS Xonar Essence ST, PCI (90-YAA0E0-0UAN00Z)
1 x beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.807)
2 x MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V298-002R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x Cooler Master CM Storm MECH, MX-Blue, USB, DE (SGK-7000-MBCL1-DE)
3 x be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 140mm (T14025-MR-2/BL056)
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019)
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)
1 x Audioengine 5+ (A5+) Paar weiß

Habe mich mal entschieden nur 2 GTX 780 rein zu packen, aber man kann die beiden ja gegen zwei Titanblacks tauschen wenn der Herr es wünscht 
Die Leistung sollte so aber schon selbst für 144Hz Displays mehr als ausreichen 

Edit: Bildschirmvorschlag: LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27"
Und nicht zu vergessen das Windows: Microsoft: Windows 8.1 Pro 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (FQC-06942)


----------



## eXquisite (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

2 4930k laufen aber nicht auf dem Board  und ohne Netzteil wird die Kiste nicht anspringen


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Nein, habe mich schon erkundigt, ihr könnt mir ja euer Setup sagen! Habe bei der Suche aber halb geschlafen.. Jetzt schäme ich mich für meine Fehler..


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ich bin neu, ihr müsst mir bitte erklären wie man einen Thread löscht ^^.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Das Mainboard sieht sehr sehr eigenartig aus
> 
> Das ist ein Serverboard, damit kommst du nicht weit.
> 
> Lass ihn weniger Geld ausgeben, egal ob er reich ist oder nicht



Richtig das Board ist für Multi GPU ungeeignet und wenn er wirklich richtig übertakten will dann kauft eine richtige Wasserkühlung und keinen Durchlauferhitzer.



Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> Ich bin neu, ihr müsst mir bitte erklären wie man einen Thread löscht ^^.


 Unten links auf Dreieck klicken und dort den gewünschten Text eingeben


----------



## xSauklauex (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Lian Li: Schreibtisch-Gehäuse für zwei Mainboards kostet 900 Euro - Golem.de

Würde mir glaube erstmal so nen Gehäuse kaufen


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ich hätte ihm einen Für die Preisklasse 1500 Euro zusammenstellen lassen, da kenn ich mich aus... Und der Herr sagte:" Ja bitte so um die 10-15k!" Habe mir Mühe, viel Mühe gegeben dies zu erreichen sieht man an dem überteuertem Stuff..


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihm einen Für die Preisklasse 1500 Euro zusammenstellen lassen, da kenn ich mich aus... Und der Herr sagte:" Ja bitte so um die 10-15k!" Habe mir Mühe, viel Mühe gegeben dies zu erreichen sieht man an dem überteuertem Stuff..


 
Sag dem Herrn das hätte 10-15 k gekostet und die restlichen 10k die übrig bleiben behältst du einfach


----------



## xSauklauex (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Wie wäre es mit einem 1500Euro PC

und 8500 Euro Spenden? Hat nicht nur er was von!


----------



## MrBacon (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Also: 2 Extreme laufen nicht auf einem Board! Lediglich 2 Xeon.

Mein Vorschlag:
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass WaKü nicht gewollt wird??

1x ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition (90MB0GX1-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-10-27 (CMD32GX3M4A2133C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
3x ASUS ROG MATRIX-GTX780TI-P-3GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05G0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Corsair Professional Series Titanium AX1500i 1500W ATX 2.31 (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
6x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Soo meine Idee  Aber meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unnötig. 
ANSONSTEN: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...K-@-47-GHz-Extreme-Overclocked-PC::25092.html


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> In dem Kasten ist übrigens dieses NT verbaut:
> Corsair Professional Series Gold AX1200 High: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
1200 W pures Singlerail-Silvesterfeeling


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> 1200 W pures Singlerail-Silvesterfeeling


 
Und da sagt man "8Pack weiß was er tut" xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Dann nimm ein normales S. 2011 Board und eine 295er mit zb einem passenden P10 NT. man sollte ja erklären können was ausreicht und alles darüber nur Nonsens ist außer man will überall nur mit stolz geschwollenen Hals angeben. Ich sage es mal so selbst bei 3 K hätte er mehr als genug incl. gescheiter Wakü


----------



## S754 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Hey, schon mal an einen 8-Pack Rechner nachgedacht?

Caseking.de » 8Pack Systems » PC-Systeme

EDIT: Ach übersehen, dass es schon vorgeschlagen wurde...


----------



## CoreLHD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Also der Unterbsu kostet ja schon 18k, ich glaub mit 4 Titan Balcks, 30 Kernen und 256 GB Ram hab ich mich etwas übernommen  Einfach das teuerste zu nehmen was  geht ist dann doch zu viel...

2 x Intel Xeon E7-4890 v2, 15x 2.80GHz, Sockel-2011, tray
8 x Samsung DIMM 32GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9-9-9, reg ECC
4 x MSI NTITAN-Black-6GD5, GeForce GTX Titan Black, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
1 x ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS (dual Sockel-2011)

Nein, das ist natürlich nicht mein ernst. So viel für einen PC auszugeben ist vollkommen sinnlos. Ab einem gewissen Budget kann der PC gar nicht mehr mehr können.  Es sei denn er will damit Super-Cumputing betreiben... Fürs Zocken hör auf FrozenPie, das ist zwar schon Overkill, aber wenn der Herr Geld hat... 
Den Rest der 15K kann er glaube ich gerne hier im Thread verteilen.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Also der Unterbsu kostet ja schon 18k, ich glaub mit 4 Titan Balcks, 30 Kernen und 256 GB Ram hab ich mich etwas übernommen
> 
> 2 x Intel Xeon E7-4890 v2, 15x 2.80GHz, Sockel-2011, tray
> 8 x Samsung DIMM 32GB, DDR3L-1333, CL9-9-9, reg ECC
> ...


 
Wieso ECC RAM + XEON? Er will doch keine Workstation


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

10-15K ist völliger Schwachsinn, auch mit einem "günstigeren" PC lässt sich sehr sehr gut zocken:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD316GB1600C11DC)
2 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
8 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x Enermax Revolution87+  850W ATX 2.4 (ERV850AWT-G/ERV850EWT-G)

1880€

+ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter 710€

Zusammen rund 2600€


Monitor: QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution ll SE Matte 27" SAMSUNG PLS 2560x1440 WQHD PC Monitor | eBay

Tippbrett: Func KB-460, MX-Red, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nager: Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sound: z.B. ESI nEar 05 Monitor Set 2.1 und Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 und 2x Cordial CCI 3 PP Instrumentenkabel


----------



## CoreLHD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das Board untertützt max 64 Gb Ram  und wieso ECC RAM? Er will doch keine Workstation und außerdem können die i7 damit nicht mal umgehen



Das sind Xeons und das Board unterstützt max. 64GB DDR3 aber lies mal weiter: 256GB ECC  Aber das war sowieso nur spontanes Gespinne.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Das sind Xeons und das Board unterstützt max. 64GB DDR3 aber lies mal weiter: 256GB ECC


 
Jo hab mich korriegiert, aber wieso stellst du eine Workstation zusammen?


----------



## CoreLHD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Jo hab mich korriegiert, aber wieso stellst du eine Workstation zusammen?


 
Weil ich dann jede Menge Geld für unnötigen Ram verpulvern kann.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



CoreLHD schrieb:


> Weil ich dann jede Menge Geld für unnötigen Ram verpulvern kann.


 
Der zweite Lachanfall an einem Abend, sehr gut. 
Das verdient echt den Preis für die beste Antwort des Jahres.

Mich wundert das noch kein Titan Z Sli empfohlen wurde


----------



## thekerub (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Also wenn er damit Bitcoins minen oder verschlüsselte Festplatten per Brute Force knacken will könnte er tatsächlich etwas mit so einem Rechner anfangen.


----------



## CoreLHD (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Der zweite Lachanfall an einem Abend, sehr gut.
> Das verdient echt den Preis für die beste Antwort des Jahres.
> 
> Mich wundert das noch kein Titan Z Sli empfohlen wurde


 
Ne, das wäre ja langsamer als 4 Titan Blacks. Außerdem sieht es nicht so geil aus wie mit 4 Grakas


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



BertB schrieb:


> das mainboard ist für zwei cpus,
> hast aber nur einen in der liste, den unnötig teuren 4960x obendrein
> 2x 4930k gibts fast für den selben preis,passen besser zum board
> 
> ...


 
2 4930k geht nicht, da braucht man Xeons soweit ich weiß. Generell würde ich lieber auf 3 Wassergekühlte R9 290 setzen, die reichen für 5760x1080 und max Settings.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Cpu steht ja wohl nur eine zur Wahl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ah stimmt ...den gibt es ja noch gar nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ich glaube so langsam verlieren einige die Bodenhaftung. TE wie wäre es wenn du ihn mal richtig beraten würdest und dann die Anfrage fortsetzen würdest? So endet das im Chaos weil es von der Leistung einfach Sinn frei ist


----------



## BertB (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

MSI X79A-GD45 Plus (7760-034R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 150€
(alternativ http://geizhals.de/asus-p9x79-e-ws-90sb03c0-m0uay0-90sb03c0-m0uay5-a946596.html = 300€ für x16/x16/x16)
Intel Core i7-4930K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80633I74930K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 480€
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 66€
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-3782) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 3x 689€ =2067€
(alternativ EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Black Superclocked, 6GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (06G-P4-3791) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 3x 940€ = 2820€)
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.31 (P10-1200W/BN205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 260€
Crucial M500 960GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT960M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 365€
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-27 (CML16GX3M4A1866C9B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 170€
(alternativ Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1866, CL10-11-10-30 (CML32GX3M4A1866C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 270€)
LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, bulk (BH16NS40.AUAU10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 65€
SilverStone Temjin TJ10 USB 3.0 nVidia Edition mit Sichtfenster (SST-TJ10B-WNV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 250€

= 3873 ohne monitor für mit
3x 780 6GB, 16GB RAM, x16/x16/x8

= 4875€ ohne monitor für mit
3x titan black, 32GB ram, x16/x16/x16

gehäuse und kühler kann man na klar streiten,
grafikkarten auch
habe persönlich bessere erfahrungen mit sli als mit crossfire,
was die kompatibilität angeht,
gilt aber vor allem für mit 3 monitoren

plattform 2011 wird bald durch 2011-3 ersetzt,
für 3 gpus ist sie aber sehr gut

custom wakä wär an sich auch geboten bei so nem teuren system, kann ich mich aber nicht mit aus

ja, da gehen nur xeons, war mir nicht bewusst,
aber im nächsten satz sag ich ja eh, dass kein multi gpu geht,
von daher das board eh ungeeignet,
wollte hinweisen, dass das board für 2 cpus ist, und nur einer in der liste, und der zu teuer

edit: wenn true monkey schon einen hat, dann würd ich auf lga 2011-3 warten, kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern,
werden die neuen hihg end desktop intels m it ddr4 ram und bis zu 8 kernen

edit: ich seh grad, da ist so schrift drübergelegt, in dem cpu-z shot,
zugetraut hätt ichs ihm, dass er schon einen vorher bekommt,
oder ist das aus einem von dir geschriebenen artikel, monkey?
auch das wäre im bereich des vorstellbaren


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los das das ein Scherz sein soll... zum.zocken ist das alles unglaublich unsinnig. egal wieviel Geld er hat...

und wenn es doch letztendlich keine rolle spielt, nen Rechner mit 3 Monitoren nem i7 und ner 295x2, für 5k inkl. Custom WaKü und dazu den emperor chair. hat er ne ganze menge mehr von...


----------



## BertB (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

die 8-pack dinger kaufen auch echte menschen, für tatsächliche 12k €

3-4k € basteln auch viele in form von spoilern an ihre karre,

bei felgen oder lackierung sind die ganz schnell weg,
wertverlust ist da ebenfalls gewaltig

da find ich 4930k + 3x 780 6GB system ehrlich gesagt sinnvoller (für meinen geschmack)


----------



## Sugar70 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Hi,
hol dir einen von 8Pack!


Vor 15 Jahren mit dem Overclocking-Virus infiziert: Im Gespräch mit Extrem-Übertakter Ian "8 Pack" Parry


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



Sugar70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hol dir einen von 8Pack!
> 
> 
> Vor 15 Jahren mit dem Overclocking-Virus infiziert: Im Gespräch mit Extrem-Übertakter Ian "8 Pack" Parry


 
Wenn ich zum Teil die verbauten Netzteile sehe lieber nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Teil die verbauten Netzteile sehe lieber nicht


 
Welche NT´s verbauen die den.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Welche NT´s verbauen die den.


 
Im teuersten System wohl ein Corsair AX1200.


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Im teuersten System wohl ein Corsair AX1200.


 
Ein 1200 W Singlerail-Feuerwerk das bei einem Kurzschluss noch nicht einmal abschaltet und dem dann die Kabel wegschmelzen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> War auch nicht gegen dich gerichtet
> Nur passt es nicht zusammen mit dem Netzteil


 
Wie gesagt "8Pack weiß, was er tut" - oder auch nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt "8Pack weiß, was er tut" - oder auch nicht


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Preise sind ja Saftig  http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC-Systeme/8Pack-Systeme:::11128_11240.html


----------



## Valdasaar (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Da viel mir spontan das hier ein, ist zwar schon fix und fertig, aber passt doch oder?
> 
> Caseking.de » PC-Systeme » 8Pack Systeme » 8Pack Supernova Intel Core i7-4930K @ 4,7 GHz Extreme Overclocked PC



Hehe.....genau den wollte ich auch gerade Vorschlagen


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Komischerweise lese ich gerade, dass die wohl aber auch mit NT's von Flowerpower  Leadex Platinum mit 1200w ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Netboy (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Gelöscht


----------



## jkox11 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Bester Gaming PC der Welt 

Noch besser: http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...puter-ist-so-gross-wie-ein-Baseball-Feld.html


----------



## Legacyy (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

So auf knapp 5900€ komm ich 

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-429905

3 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4960X Extreme Edition, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80633I74960X)
2 x Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-30 (PVL316G213C1K)
3 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-05-40G)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme11 (90-MXGKK0-A0UAYZ)
1 x ASUS BW-16D1HT, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000)
1 x SilverStone Temjin TJ11 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-TJ11B-W)
1 x Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7)

Und dazu noch ne schöne WaKü + Beleuchtung für für 2000€...
Dann isses Geld weg.


----------



## Medicate (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

http://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e7-4890-v2
hau den rein, dann läufts mit 10k


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

und vielleicht noch 1-2 Titan Z EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Z, 12GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (12G-P4-3990) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Medicate (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Definitv 2x Titan Z  noch en Grabuchtwagen dazu?


----------



## Legacyy (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Soo...
knapp 14300€ sind es dann 

3 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E7-4890 v2, 15x 2.80GHz, Sockel-2011, tray (CM8063601272412)
2 x Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba LP DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-30 (PVL316G213C1K)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX Titan Z, 12GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (12G-P4-3990)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme11 (90-MXGKK0-A0UAYZ)
1 x ASUS BW-16D1HT, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000)
1 x SilverStone Temjin TJ11 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (SST-TJ11B-W)
1 x Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7)


----------



## malakagr (28. Mai 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Soo...
> knapp 14300€ sind es dann
> 
> 3 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
> ...



Ist dir Grad langweilig oder wieso stellst du deine 2te konfi rein ?


----------



## Legacyy (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



malakagr schrieb:


> Ist dir Grad langweilig oder wieso stellst du deine 2te konfi rein ?


 Hab neben zocken momentan nix besseres zu tun


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

Wie alle denken, dass das ein Troll Thread ist. Ich habe ihm gesagt für MAX. 2500 Euro, hat einen einen kranken PC, aber er möchte halt sowas ^^.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



Hey_Stormhawkk schrieb:


> Wie alle denken, dass das ein Troll Thread ist. Ich habe ihm gesagt für MAX. 2500 Euro, hat einen einen kranken PC, aber er möchte halt sowas ^^.


 Hast du ihn überreden können, daß er für 2500.-EUR einen sehr guten PC bekommen kann?


----------



## BertB (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

wenn er nur prahlen will, wie teuer das ding war, soll er 8-pack kaufen

meine zusammenstellung war aber ernst gemeint,
ich würde sowas kaufen, wenn ich auf mal soviel kohle zusammen hätte,
aber die "günstige" variante

für wakü könnte man nochmal nen tausender sinnvoll vergraben,
da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus

drüber hörts aber echt langsam auf


----------



## Ramons01 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Wieso machst du es nicht einfach so: Mach deinem Freund einen guten PC für 2.000-3.000€ und den Rest des Geldes packst du in einen Koffer. Dann geht er mit dem Koffer z.B. zu einem Tierheim und knallt ihnen den Koffer auf die Theke und sagt: Take it as a Present.

So würde ich das machen. 

Was nützt es einem, wenn man nen 10.000€ PC hat? Man wird doch mit einem um 1.500 oder 2.000 auch glücklich. Wenn er das Geld übrig hat soll er anderen helfen die so viel Geld nicht übrig haben. Das macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß.


----------



## Soulsnap (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Ich bin für den Vorschlag von Ramons01!


----------



## eRaTitan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Für 10.000 bis 15.000 Bekommst du sicherlich nicht den "Stärksten" PC der Welt. Der würde an den 30.000 Euro kratzen, bis übertreffen. .


Ich würde die Konfig von Legaccy nehmen, mit dem Xeon, der wird in Benchmarks ein paar Pünktchen mehr bringen. 



> Soo...
> knapp 14300€ sind es dann
> 
> 3 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
> ...



Alternativ einen von 8pack oder MiFcom.


----------



## facehugger (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Was nützt es einem, wenn man nen 10.000€ PC hat? Man wird doch mit einem um 1.500 oder 2.000 auch glücklich. Wenn er das Geld übrig hat soll er anderen helfen die so viel Geld nicht übrig haben. Das macht auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß.


100% Sign Beim zocken wird der Kollege zudem eh kaum merken, ob er 1500-2000€ oder mehr wie 10000€ ausgegeben hat. Eher das Bankkonto

Den gesparten Rest kann er anderswo ausgeben oder (wie schon vorgeschlagen) halt anderen was gutes tun. Letzteres währe dann wohl wirklich *Befriedigung*, von der auch noch beide Seiten was haben

Gruß


----------



## Soulsnap (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Für 10.000 bis 15.000 Bekommst du sicherlich nicht den "Stärksten" PC der Welt. Der würde an den 30.000 Euro kratzen, bis übertreffen. .
> 
> 
> Ich würde die Konfig von Legaccy nehmen, mit dem Xeon, der wird in Benchmarks ein paar Pünktchen mehr bringen.



Alter, 2 Titan Z in dem komplett unnötigen Package... Die dinger sind weder die schnellsten Karten der welt noch sind sie gut. 4 Titan Blöacks sind schneller und günstiger. Und nebenbei bemerkt immer noch unsinnig^^


----------



## eRaTitan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Ich weiß. Aber irgendwie müssen ja die 15K voll werden. 

Ja, 4 TITAN's sind schneller, und würden (wahrscheinlich) auch mehr Punkte in Benchmarks bringen.


----------



## wolfgnag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Noch besser: "Titan" : Rekord-Computer ist so groß wie ein Baseball-Feld - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - DIE WELT


 
Na dann ist die Antwort doch klar:

1. kann sich der Freund den stärksten PC der Welt nicht leisten, und selbst wenn er mal locker ne Mille zu Hand hat (oder wahrscheinlich noch mehr), würde

2. keine Hersteller der Welt so etwas für eine Privatperson bauen!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Closed


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

4 x Crucial M550 1TB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT1024M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E5-2697 v2, 12x 2.70GHz, Sockel-2011, boxed (BX80635E52697V2)
2 x Crucial DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11, reg ECC (CT2K16G3ERSLD4160B)
1 x ASUS Xonar Essence STX II 7.1, PCIe x1 (90YA00NN-M0UA00)
2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 295X2 OC, 2x 4GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (21234-01-40G)
1 x ASRock X79 Extreme11 (90-MXGKK0-A0UAYZ)
1 x HP AR482AA Blu-ray, SATA
1 x Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1)
1 x Enermax Platimax 1500W ATX 2.4 (EPM1500EGT)

Wenn du dazu noch eine gescheite WakÜ (ich kenne mich da leider nicht aus) und nen Koreaner Monitor holst, denke ich das du das Budget ausreizen Kannst.

Sollte dies kein Fake sein, wollen wir aber alle einzelteile mit deinem Nick als Bild hier sehen, sonst wirst du den Troll nicht mehr los


----------



## Legacyy (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

So ne Zusammenstellung und dann ein Platimax?


----------



## wolfgnag (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sollte dies kein Fake sein, wollen wir aber alle einzelteile mit deinem Nick als Bild hier sehen, sonst wirst du den Troll nicht mehr los



Selbst schuld, so eine Titel gehört nicht in einen Kaufberatungsbereich, sondern ins allgemeine Unterhaltungsforum.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Was spricht gegen das Platimax ?


----------



## Legacyy (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Sind mittlerweile Qualitativ abgesackt, da die von CWT kommen und nicht mehr von  Enermax selbst.

Da lieber ein ordentliches nehmen:
Antec High Current Pro HCP-1300 Platinum, 1300W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06260-2/0-761345-06261-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
oder
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1200W ATX 2.31 (P10-1200W/BN205) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Mmh ich dachte das Platimax bauen die noch selber und nur die Triathlor und andere Billigteile sind ausgelagert ?


----------



## Legacyy (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

Ne, die machen nichts mehr selbsts. Ist leider schon seit 2012 so, nur haben die jetzt erst mit der Sprache rausgerückt nachdem der Redakteur von Computerbase bei denen mal nachgefragt hat.


----------



## marivali (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

unterhaltsame antworten hier

ich bin sicher es gibt wirklich privatpersonen, die sich für 15.000 oder noch deutlich mehr einen pc kaufen (würden). stimmt zwar, dass mit der kohle was gutes tun sinnvoller und auch schöner ist, aber das selbe gilt beim autokauf (kein mensch braucht ne karre für 100,200,300k) und bei diversen anderen anschaffungen. wer die kohle hat kann am ende damit auch dinge tun, die sinnlos sind und niemandem wirklich nützen, nichtmal dem käufer selbst - wobei dies dann eher für so einen "15k spiele pc" gilt.

Dennoch würde ich n hunni drauf wetten, dass das hier ein fake ist. warum? jemand der wirklich 10-15k ausgeben will (sprich die kohle hat) wird wohl kaum einen "kumpel" vorschicken - (dessen Orthographie zudem noch eher von nem Mittelstufenschüler zu sein scheint, und so wirkt er auch abseits davon) - sondern selbst losziehen, vermutlich auf der Suche nach einem guten Fachgeschäft. Alternativ würde so eine Person auch einen kompetenten Freund um hilfe bitten, auch dies trifft - im Bereich Pc Zusammenstellung - offensichtlich auf den TE absolut nicht zu.


----------



## Goyoma (30. Mai 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> So ne Zusammenstellung und dann ein Platimax?



Warum ugly?


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (30. Mai 2014)

Der Threadname sollte dazu führen möglichst viele Antworten und somit Meinungen zu bekommen. Ihr könnt es mir glauben oder nicht, dieser Freund existiert. Aber das ist nicht mein Problem. Danke an alle die hier ernsthafte Zusammenstellungen gepostet haben und auch an die, die mich zum Lachen gebracht haben: 1200w retail Feuerwerk, Leitungen unter dem Putz, etc.. Ich habe ihm schon mehrmals dazu geraten, aber er möchte halt sowas haben. Neben dem Pc kriegt er noch mehr Sachen. Der Thread ist closed, da sich alle hier drüber lustig machen zu scheinen. Wie bereits gesagt, danke an alle die geholfen & an die, die mich zum lachen gebracht haben!

-closed


----------



## rackcity (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Stärkster PC der Welt*

denk an die bilder 

und alle teile einzeln zeigen mit pcgh namen aufm blatt papier, damit man nichts faken kann


----------



## Markzzman (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: STÄRKSTER PC DER WELT [HILFE]*

+Abo !...

...falls die Bilder kommen sollten.


----------

